# 2017 Antelope Picture



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

The January Blues......

Wind, it's always windy it seems. It was howling as I made my stalk on the first day of my friend and I's antelope hunt. He shot a goat right at first light that he saw the night before and I wanted to hunt a little bit longer. Well until about 1PM.

I crept in and shot the goat at around 200 yards.
My first antelope, it's the best wild game I've ever had!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

katorade said:


> The January Blues......
> My first antelope, it's the best wild game I've ever had!


Congratulations. That looks like a fine goat and I couldn't agree with you more about the quality of the table fare.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome antelope - thanks for sharing! Man, 2017 was a VERY good year for you!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You're hooked now. 

Congratulations.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great looking antelope. They are funner and tastier than they look for sure.------SS


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'd love to try an archery hunt for antelope, but it's kind of hard to leave deer/elk hunting to chase them.

Good Luck in the draws!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i agree they are my favorite meal as well... nice goat as well.


----------

